# how to cut off a long term friend i had sex with?



## MegaManlet (Sep 9, 2012)

long story short, we fucked a couple of times, we used to work together and were good friends for about 3 years...now she wants to fuck/probably is fucking one of my bros. 

how do i cut it off/ignore her for good

yes,had feelings for her at some point.

all tips appreciated

in the mean time i'm just gonna sit here and try to get over it by getting high 

​


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 9, 2012)

If she's fucking your homie, then it's already broken off.  If she's still willing to hang around and fuck you every now and again, I don't see where you have a problem.  Just hit it when you can and keep looking for other snatch in the meantime.  This doesn't sound like a bad problem to have.


----------



## MegaManlet (Sep 9, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> If she's fucking your homie, then it's already broken off.  If she's still willing to hang around and fuck you every now and again, I don't see where you have a problem.  Just hit it when you can and keep looking for other snatch in the meantime.  This doesn't sound like a bad problem to have.



i don't even want to hang around her right now...fuck that.

honestly, i don't even know if i want to remember her at all.


----------



## Canucklehead (Sep 9, 2012)

Delete her off your facebook, that'll show the bitch!


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 9, 2012)

sounds like you have feelings for her now. sorry but there's not much i can say to make it feel less shitty. lift your head up and spend time with a girl that won't make you feel this way. sounds like a mixture of hurt and disgust.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 9, 2012)

Then I'd recommend asking her out on a date, get a hotel room for the night, fuck her one last time, then strangle her.  Afterward, take her body out to the woods and bury her.  She won't pester you anymoar after that.  Just make sure you don't tell anyone that you're going to be with her that night.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 9, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> sounds like you have feelings for her now. sorry but there's not much i can say to make it feel less shitty. lift your head up and spend time with a girl that won't make you feel this way. sounds like a mixture of hurt and disgust.



this, also your "homie" is a little shit.


this is why:

you don't


fuck


your friends


----------



## MegaManlet (Sep 9, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> sounds like you have feelings for her now. sorry but there's not much i can say to make it feel less shitty. lift your head up and spend time with a girl that won't make you feel this way. sounds like a mixture of hurt and disgust.



yeah, 

literally 2 minutes after we fucked she was like "by the way, i think i like your friend". and in the back of my head i'm like 







"what the fuck??? fuck this shit"


----------



## Z499 (Sep 9, 2012)

stop talking to her and move on. she calls then ignore her call, remove all signs of her, and then move on. there's so much pussy out there why stress over just 1. I was going through a divorce and after about the second week I accepted the terms and started to move on. But we managed to work things out a couple months on down the road. but since you're not bound by marriage laws and kids you dont know how easy you have it when it comes to breaking it off with female. remember there's always younger, and tighter. you just gotta go out and find it.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 9, 2012)

Sounds like you really had feelings for her and were hurt when she said she likes your friend.  It was a FWB situation for her, but you were falling for her.  Chicks are actually better at the FWB thing than dudes ironically.  Guys tend to develop feelings.  I'd say strangle her and bury the body.  That's the only way to completely get over her.


----------



## MegaManlet (Sep 9, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sounds like you really had feelings for her and were hurt when she said she likes your friend.  It was a FWB situation for her, but you were falling for her.  Chicks are actually better at the FWB thing than dudes ironically.  Guys tend to develop feelings.  I'd say strangle her and bury the body.  That's the only way to completely get over her.




nope she said that we were "just friends" even though we've been fucking for a month straight


----------



## Z499 (Sep 9, 2012)

MegaManlet said:


> nope she said that we were "just friends" even though we've been fucking for a month straight



if that be the case then go fuck one of her friends


----------



## MegaManlet (Sep 9, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> this, also your "homie" is a little shit.
> 
> 
> this is why:
> ...



her idea..not mine


----------



## MegaManlet (Sep 9, 2012)

Z499 said:


> if that be the case then go fuck one of her friends




i would if they weren't all whales....then again, nah probably wouldn't. just want to end this shit as quick as possible


----------



## Z499 (Sep 9, 2012)

MegaManlet said:


> i would if they weren't all whales



fat chicks need love too... but they gotta pay.


----------



## MegaManlet (Sep 9, 2012)

Z499 said:


> fat chicks need love too... but they gotta pay.



oh lawd


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 9, 2012)

Ask her to hook you up with one of her hot friends. Right after you screw her one last time, then slip it in "hey babe i like so and so why dont you hook me up..."


----------



## charley (Sep 9, 2012)

Punch her in the head or maybe in her fat belly.....


----------



## charley (Sep 9, 2012)

Look in the mirror.....and punch the first face you see..... 






   i'm sorry i keep thinking i'm in AG......


----------



## MegaManlet (Sep 9, 2012)

Ichigo said:


> Ask her to hook you up with one of her hot friends. Right after you screw her one last time, then slip it in "hey babe i like so and so why dont you hook me up..."



-no hot friends
-will never fuck again/10


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 9, 2012)

MegaManlet said:


> -no hot friends
> -will never fuck again/10



Screw that, ditch the bitch!


----------



## MegaManlet (Sep 9, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Delete her off your facebook



✓


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 9, 2012)

See you on Maury


----------



## LAM (Sep 9, 2012)

MegaManlet said:


> i don't even want to hang around her right now...fuck that.
> 
> honestly, i don't even know if i want to remember her at all.



it sounds like possibly you had more feelings for her than she did for you.  in any relationship one person is always more into the other than they are in return.  do want you have to do, change your number, email, tell her not to call, etc.

matters of the heart can't really be dealt with logically


----------



## l0newolf (Sep 9, 2012)

Damn no offense but this is some redneck shit lol.


----------



## MegaManlet (Sep 9, 2012)

l0newolf said:


> Damn no offense but this is some redneck shit lol.



lol wat


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 9, 2012)

MegaManlet said:


> i would if they weren't all whales....then again, nah probably wouldn't. *just want to end this shit as quick as possible*





then kill yourself


----------



## squigader (Sep 9, 2012)

1) Man up and just tell her how you feel. Grow a pair and deal with your problems head on.

2) Go find another girl, make it clear you're only with 1 girl at a time.


----------



## MegaManlet (Sep 9, 2012)

squigader said:


> tell her how you feel.



useless at this point


----------



## tallguy34 (Sep 9, 2012)

Dude you come on here and drop this then when people give you advice, solid advice, like squigader just did and you say it's "useless at thIs poInt". That's some bullshit son. Your gonna sit here feeling sorry for yourself. I been there and it took a total stranger practically kicking me in the balls to make me realize what a pathetic sap I was being... So, this is me being that stranger for you. I'll leave you with a quote from one of my favorite movies of all time cause honestly, your headed in this exact directions if you don't grow a pair and meet this bitch head on...

"But you gotta be willing to take the hits, and not point fingers and blame other people. Cowards do that and that ain’t you. You’re better than that!”


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 10, 2012)

MegaManlet said:


> i don't even want to hang around her right now...fuck that.
> 
> honestly, i don't even know if i want to remember her at all.




Sounds to me like you are sentimentally attached to her. If you guys were not a couple, then is fair game. Technically speaking she did nothing wrong, girls are sometimes strange and unpredictable like that. Deal with it, and if you have some time Try to fuck one of her friends, eye for an eye.


p.s : move on, keep fucking like animal until you find that one good chick who deserves your full attention and good behavior.


----------



## nby (Sep 10, 2012)

no pics?


----------



## MegaManlet (Sep 10, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> If you guys were not a couple, then is fair game. Technically speaking she did nothing wrong, girls are sometimes strange and unpredictable like that. Deal with it, and if you have some time Try to fuck one of her friends, eye for an eye.
> 
> 
> p.s : move on, keep fucking like animal until you find that one good chick who deserves your full attention and good behavior.




lolwat. so if you had feelings for a female and you've fucked multiple times, and she knows you have feelings for her AND you and are close with your friends.but, _technically_ your "not a couple" its cool if your friends fuck her. and it's ok for her to be "unpredictable" and continue to smash other close bros and walk all over me?...and i'm supposed to just be ok with that and just accept it. 







how about no




> Dude you come on here and drop this then when people give you advice, solid advice, like squigader just did and you say it's "useless at thIs poInt". That's some bullshit son. Your gonna sit here feeling sorry for yourself. I been there and it took a total stranger practically kicking me in the balls to make me realize what a pathetic sap I was being... So, this is me being that stranger for you. I'll leave you with a quote from one of my favorite movies of all time cause honestly, your headed in this exact directions if you don't grow a pair and meet this bitch head on...
> 
> "But you gotta be willing to take the hits, and not point fingers and blame other people. Cowards do that and that ain?t you. You?re better than that!?



not gonna feel sorry for myself. i just don't see the point in discussing "how i feel,emotions,etc etc" at this point because at the end of the day, she's gonna do what she wants. what i "feel" is completely irrelevant. so i'm gonna save my breathe and cut her off, try to move on.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 10, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sounds like you really had feelings for her and were hurt when she said she likes your friend.  It was a FWB situation for her, but you were falling for her.  Chicks are actually better at the FWB thing than dudes ironically.  Guys tend to develop feelings.  I'd say strangle her and bury the body.  That's the only way to completely get over her.



I always thought the opposite was true.  I can't tell you how many chicks that I refused to 'date' who used the lets be fuck buddys scam to try to get me to like them and want to date them.  I can't say it ever worked.  Your mileage will vary.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 10, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Then I'd recommend asking her out on a date, get a hotel room for the night, fuck her one last time, then strangle her.  Afterward, take her body out to the woods and bury her.  She won't pester you anymoar after that.  Just make sure you don't tell anyone that you're going to be with her that night.



This is a DRSE advice that always delivers


----------



## CG (Sep 10, 2012)

Pics or it didn't happen

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Z499 (Sep 10, 2012)

l0newolf said:


> Damn no offense but this is some redneck shit lol.



If this was some redneck shit then he would be fucking his sister and then find out his sister was cheating on him with his brother.


----------



## charley (Sep 10, 2012)

Some 'GUYS' like the 'DRAMA' as much[or more] than 'WOMEN' do............     just sayin.......


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 10, 2012)

MegaManlet said:


> long story short, we fucked a couple of times, we used to work together and were good friends for about 3 years...now she wants to fuck/probably is fucking one of my bros.
> 
> how do i cut it off/ignore her for good
> 
> ...



Go steady with her.  Problem solved.


----------



## MegaManlet (Sep 10, 2012)

alright guys, sent a message to her with some possible closure. if she doesn't respond....fuck it.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 10, 2012)

Nothing drives a women more crazy then Having nothing to complain about...nothing to have drama about. 100 % leave her alone. No closure that will bother her more.
Drop everything about her. If your depressed be depressed take some Xanax. But let it ride with no additional conversations.


----------



## NoCode8511 (Sep 10, 2012)

Put up some pics and if she's hot send her my way.


----------



## MegaManlet (Sep 10, 2012)

NoCode8511 said:


> Put up some pics and if she's hot send her my way.



delivery

edit:too late, she just called and wants to talk, will report back


----------



## Intense (Sep 10, 2012)

Let her do her thing and you do your thing without any effort, you two will fade apart.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 10, 2012)

I drive through Aurora every day. 

I'll come by and slap the shit out of you until you come to your senses and find some other chick.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 10, 2012)

MegaManlet said:


> alright guys, sent a message to her with some possible closure. if she doesn't respond....fuck it.




get some letro to get your estro under control then take some juice and stop being a fuckin' PUSSY!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 10, 2012)

MegaManlet said:


> delivery
> 
> edit:too late, she just called and wants to talk, will report back



Damn!  She's hot.  You should keep tapping it.  When it finally gets old, strangle her and bury the body.  WTF is it so complicated?!


----------



## OMEGAx (Sep 10, 2012)

be honest as to why you don't want to see here anymore, then tell her and be done with it.


----------



## OMEGAx (Sep 10, 2012)

edit I saw her pic, she looks like a filthy Mexican, thus dump her


----------



## maniclion (Sep 10, 2012)

Is this your first piece of ass?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 10, 2012)

I'd hit it.  He just needs to send her my way.  I'll take care of burrying her when I'm done.


----------



## MegaManlet (Sep 10, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> edit I saw her pic, she looks like a filthy Mexican, thus dump her



lol, actually italian



maniclion said:


> Is this your first piece of ass?



no...just the first piece of ass that i've had some emotion for.


----------



## l0newolf (Sep 11, 2012)

I think I set my calendar for 5 weeks which will be the time where this thread starter will post a thread about waking up naked next to his male buddy all lubed out from head to toes.


----------



## dogsoldier (Sep 11, 2012)

For Christ's sake.  Just dump her.  Try the "Go the fuck away and never bother me again."  And no matter what, don't go all squishy and "be friends".  All you will end up doing is buying her drinks, listening to her cry about some other guy and doing her laundry because you are such a "good friend". You have enough friends, even if they do fuck your interests.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 11, 2012)

sometimes girls pretend they don't feel anything because they think men just want sex with no strings. you could try just leveling with her. maybe she'd rather be your girl than everyone's girl but you need to let her know it's an option. if she doesn't want to be exclusive don't even try to just deal with that because you will get hurt.


----------



## l0newolf (Sep 11, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'd hit it.  He just needs to send her my way.  I'll take care of burrying her when I'm done.



Before you bury her make sure you send her my way.


----------



## squigader (Sep 13, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I drive through Aurora every day.
> 
> I'll come by and slap the shit out of you until you come to your senses and find some other chick.


Take heavy up on his offer.


----------



## troubador (Sep 13, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> be honest as to why you don't want to see here anymore, then tell her and be done with it.



Depends on the girl. This might drive her into crazy stalker mode. His best bet might be to start being really nice, talk about his feelings and his hope for their future relationship and she'll dump him in a heart beat. 

Be a man, make her dump you.


----------



## hoyle21 (Sep 13, 2012)

Donkey punch her.   She'll get the hint.


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 13, 2012)

MegaManlet said:


> lol, actually italian
> 
> 
> 
> no...just the first piece of ass that i've had some emotion for.



Why are you trying to get her to shove off?  Talk to her.  Maybe you two will hit it off.  Just walking away is the pussy way out,


----------



## Goldenera (Sep 13, 2012)

Ok it's obvious u are more into her then she for you. It happens. Fwb rarely works out. 

Sounds like she is trying to get a rise out of you honestly. 

or she is just a homie hopping skank....and is on to the next homie. 

I'd personally have some fun with it and pretend like u totally don't care. Even try to hook them up like give her his #. Her reaction will help u determine if she was just trying to get a rise out of u or is a homie hopper. 

If it turns out she is a homie hopper just move on. 

Women.....the fucking u get is not always worth the fucking u get. Words of wisdom an old Italian gave me.


----------



## MegaManlet (Sep 16, 2012)

LOL fuck this shit: 

she comes over with some of her friends and we all have a night out sicne they didn't show up for her birthday. one of my friends just got back from vegas and we meet downtown. but before we go, she irons my shirt we take some shots, everybody meets etc ,etc. midway while were walking around she meets with 7 guys apparently that she knows and are referred to "friends" or "brothers". i got fed up, said fuck it. and left her and her friends to do whatever. i meet my friend at the lounge,

he:
-pays about 200 bucks worth of drinks for all of them on her birthday,which is very generous for someone you just met
-we all eat pizza while she's out trying to talk to randoms
-gets pissed that we ate without her
-i leave without them, pretty much gtfo 

on the way to drink more at my friends house and crash she calls me up to meet me back at my house. asking what i'm doing, where i'm going, etc. she gets mad and tells me she wants to "talk to me"

i go back to the house and sure enough we're at the same loop.

-she asked me why i was "treating her like a bitch", "being an asshole", etc etc
-then asks me if i "love her"
-told her "we've been through this, i don't love you...not even close...nothing. you told me it wouldn't workout anyways, so why are we having this discussion"
-proceeded to attempt to make logic out of this, then she tells me "i love you as a friend"
-i flipped out and said "no, your fucking crazy, you don't love me and clearly you don't know the meaning....my family loves ,me, other friends would give their right arm or take a bullet for me..they love me...you don't love me.bullshit"
-told her how my feelings are decaying for her. etc etc
-then she hops on top of me and slips my hand under her dress and says "yes i do"
-kept asking if it's possible to be friends and still fuck, etc etc
-got tired of it all and said "ok, i didn't come back here to argue and talk about this shit. u can leave now"
-she didn't answer and stared at me  like i was crazy
-she then runs up to me...unzips my pants and locks her legs behind me and sure enough we end up fucking.

right after she ways, "i don't want you to take this the wrong way, but we can't be friends. we can't talk to eachother anymore"


----------



## MegaManlet (Sep 16, 2012)

thought it would be a good idea to at least keep distance from each other. but that wasn't enough. you asked me how i feel about you, pretended to care, then decided to have sex? then rip my guts out for being sincere, without a logical explanation or some valid reason. then tell me to forget everything for the past 3 years?
as i said before. i want u to be happy, i could care less about what you do. but i was simply being a friend because you were fucked up yesterday. but to ask me to just forget about you and banish one from conscience is impossible, inhumane, and to an extent repulsive. I?m willing to be friends with you at all costs at this point, simply because you seem like a good person. However, because of your random acts and unclear intentions about what actually happened/how you felt, etc yesterday. I will no longer have any emotional reaction to you in any form, sexual, nor human instinct or attraction towards you. At this point you are a complete stranger, and I can?t say I really know you like I thought I did. 

Boundaries: 
-you can still come over
-no sex?..ever again
-we can meet places but separate later on
-you go no further than my living room or kitchen
-no touching of any kind


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 16, 2012)

By both of you being stubborn jackasses you fucked up something that could have worked.


----------



## MegaManlet (Sep 16, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> By both of you being stubborn jackasses you fucked up something that could have worked.








fml


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 16, 2012)

shit are all short guys this fucking gay?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 16, 2012)

MegaManlet said:


> lolwat. so if you had feelings for a female and you've fucked multiple times, and she knows you have feelings for her AND you and are close with your friends.but, _technically_ your "not a couple" *its cool if your friends fuck her. and it's ok for her to be "unpredictable" and continue to smash other close bros and walk all over me?*...and i'm supposed to just be ok with that and just accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I never said it was cool, you just don't have the right to tell her who she could fuck, since she is not your GF. As for your friend, he is a piece of shit no doubt, real bros don't do that. cut her off and move on is the best thing you can do, protect your heart. Best of luck


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 16, 2012)

MegaManlet said:


> fml



Don't bitch about her if you can't be bothered to talk to her.  I only mean this as constructive criticism.


----------



## MegaManlet (Sep 16, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Don't bitch about her if you can't be bothered to talk to her.  I only mean this as constructive criticism.



i already tried. she won't give me anything back. and can't give me a reason. still waiting


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 16, 2012)

Record her having sex with you, then post it all over the internet. Its what we pissed of guys do to girls who dont deserve our time of the day. At least I do anyways


----------



## NVRBDR (Sep 16, 2012)

Wake up,  you are in the game and you Are losing by refusing to play. She wins everytime by default, I would bet if you were laying the pipe like a porn star, treating her like the piece of ass she's acting like instead of whatever you're doing, she'd have a different attitude. Just like she did, when you left her ass, some girls just need to be played, you are not a challenge to her and she knows it... Quit being a sappy boyfriend and start playing the game to win or get another girl that wants to settle down like you do.

this comes to mind after reading post 62 "Don't hate the player, hate the game" best of luck to ya.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 16, 2012)

Jimmy is right.. see what happened when you didnt give a shit? she fucked you again..


if you act totally indifferent then you hold the reigns


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 17, 2012)

fuck her... post nude pics of her that will teach her... or at least make us happy


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm guessing your younger than 25, when you get older we all grow tired of the games and are more honest about what we want, because we become more savy to what we dont want.
Woman say random things like I like your friend sometimes and it really means they like you and want to see your response because they cant tell if your are into them. She really likes you cause she would have split when you said its over.( seriously why would she put so much effort into trying to bang when if she has other guys should could call, she doesnt have anyone else)
If you want it to work out you need to put her in a more adult setting like dinner at a nice resturant and tell her you want a more meaningful relationship where its just you and her, nobody else.
If you really want to cut all ties, tell here you just got back from your doctors office and she should see her doctor asap. shell never come over again.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Sep 17, 2012)

Some deep water, piece of rope, and weights


----------



## longworthb (Sep 17, 2012)

I say slap ur friend and punch her in the ovaries


----------



## longworthb (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh and stop being a pussy


That is all


----------



## l0newolf (Sep 17, 2012)

Ohh shit I just check the Aurora, CO news and this guy is being detained for murder. The news have a pic that sort of resembles the guys tone in his pic, and the woman is the same one as his pic. Holy crap!!!! I'm gonna check and see if I could find the link.


----------



## l0newolf (Sep 18, 2012)

hehhehehe


----------

